# Fat burner recommendations



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I was just wondering what fat burners people swear buy.

I'm 4 weeks into my diet/exercise programme and am looking to buy a cheapish (£30) fat burner to use from week 6 and was just wondering if anyone has any recommendations.

I was looking at Reflex Thermo Fusion but have read mixed reviews and also looked at LA Muscle's Fat Stripper but that seems a bit pricey.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Ta!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

you could try Muscle Junkie Inferno - available from www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk - i sell a lot of these!

or clenbuterol, or an ECA stack? xx


----------



## anthall76 (Oct 30, 2011)

hi BPI ROXYLEAN.25 pound on amazon.ive tried loads of differant fat burners these are by far the best,

ant


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Clen t3 or eca or the ultimate weightloss stack by elite nutrition i think [board sponser]


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Clen is great stuff if ur diet is in check and u run a good amount , dnp is the king of fat burners but the sides are not great


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

some of the board sponsors have great products the choice is almost endless .

eca is good as is clen .

DNP is good but avoid it .


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

UWLS is the cheapest for a 50 day course at 1 per day. I would recommend!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

San Tight is decent and around that price


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been using san tight xtreme for the energy it gives...dont get a crash off it either, think it was about £20ish from discount supps. clens a good shout aswell (more thermogenic and anti catabolic) but you will have to find a source as its not OTC


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> San Tight is decent and around that price


Beat me too it!


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks all.

The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack looks good. Having trouble finding a website that sells San Tight- where do people buys there's from?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

pickle21 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack looks good. Having trouble finding a website that sells San Tight- where do people buys there's from?


http://www.predatornutrition.com/Fat-Burners/Thermogenics/Tight-Extreme-80-Caps


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks all.

I've read a few good things about Lipo 6 - has anyone had any success with that? The only thing is (1) I thought it contained Yohimine but a lot of the websites aren't listing this as an ingredient anymore- have they removed this? And (2) I can't seem to find a website that has it in stock- either its very popular or they've stopped selling it?!


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin. At the correct dose of course.

You can get over the counter in chest eze or do-do its called which contain ephedrine and caffeine. or just get ephedrine from someone and get the rest yourself.

The pharmasist in the uk will know why you are buying them and restrict the amount, so you may need to go to a few.

Or clenbuterol.

But if you are after something natural then i would suggest dandelion root extract to get rid of water, this will only work for a few weeks or so and then you will need to switch to something else.

If you like or dislike my post dont forget the buttons below.


----------



## marcgreenaway (Apr 15, 2010)

Warrior blaze from the bodybuildingwarehouse is quite good!


----------



## Helen88 (Aug 5, 2012)

marcgreenaway said:


> Warrior blaze from the bodybuildingwarehouse is quite good!


I agree. I used to use t5's and I still think they're the best fat burner, but I found on the days I didn't take them I could barely get out of bed. Also can be hard to get hold of.

I've started on Warrior Blaze and I think they're fantastic. The first few I ever took I got such a rush from, but by the 3rd day I stopped feeling any kind of buzz. I've found they only supress my appetite if I take them on an empty stomach. They give you energy whilst exercising and as they're legal they're easy to find. They're about £30 and you get 90 in a tub.


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

Try this every morning,

I've lost about 2 and a half stone in the last year and I'm using this 'home remedy' to help kick my metabolism up a notch haha

Super Green Tea

Brew I cup of green tea and add,

1 tsp cinnamon

Half tsp cayenne pepper

I tsp honey

And some lemon juice,

Makes me feel full of energy too


----------



## Helen88 (Aug 5, 2012)

That sounds quite nice actually! I love green tea, especially the mango flavour!


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

Fusion Rocket Fuel is a great product, it's really strong so be careful with dosage.


----------



## sulaywan (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi

I Just saw your post, and just registered to reply...

Please, do not listen everyone.

*t3/t4 : *is not something like a "pill to loose fat" : this is extremly dangerous.

It can damage your thyroid. and get it low, disfunctionin, or even never comeback...

People who are taking t3/t4 to increase metabolism to loose fat are doing very bad dammage to their body.

Sometime it will recover quickly, sometimes it will recover slowly, sometime it will not recover.

and in this case, then, you have to eat T3/T4 everyday until the rest of your life. (else you will not burn anymore fat, and you will even get fat with eating salads...)

*DNP *: is Toxic and poisonous. This product is used for pesticides, and specialy for making explosives.

it makes your body totaly poisoned, and to recover from poison, you burn fat (specialy the night). Interresting, heh?

*Clen* : is not a steroid, it increase metabolism rate.

So, by itself it does not burn any fat.

It just makes your body clock run faster, so your body need more energy, and use more energy, including fat.

It can makes your nervous, tremble/shiver/shake (legs & hands mostly) and sweat.

dosage start at 20mcg/day, but can quickly be increased up to 140mcg. because more you take it, less you have effect.

you can take it 15days ED, then 15 next day E2D, you can add Zaditen(ketotifen) to "clean" the receptor , and be able to use clen longer.

use it in extrem case, obesity for example.

*Ephedrine* : has the same aspect, increase metabolism rate, help you to breath.

cousin of Amphetamine, Eph effect is less "Flash" than amphet, more slow and long.

If Eph HCL, effect will be more quick and fast, and works very good for breath.

if Eph from MaHuang Extract (no HCL) , absorbtion will be slow, and the "Speed" Effect will be cycling

(you get hot a few mins, then you become normal, then you become again hot for a few mins...)

so Eph does not affect your body fat directly, and do not burn fat neither.

it just makes your body run faster (like clen), so it use more ennergy, and some ennergy from fat.

it can lead to blood pressure, and Heart problem, very dangerous.

dosage can start at 8mg/day, but can rapidly increase to 30mg or 60mg/day (because more you take, more your body will need more eph to have same effect)

*Synephrine*, similar to ephedrine, way less potent, and some side effect on heart can me disaster.

*Caffeine *: Exiting only... acting on nervous system too. you should now what is it...

100mg to 500mg

*Aspirin *: used in stack to improve absorbtion of stacked component with.

50mg to 150mg should be enough (depends on how much other stuffs you stack with)

*Ali/Orlistat/Xenical* = it prevent your body to absorb 20% to 30% of the fat you eat... (it goes to toilet)

Problem, it prevent your body to absorb 20% 30% of vitamins too...

*Sibutramine - Reductil - Meridia* : Stop the Apetit, remove your hungry totaly.

But it immediately destroy your heart (+500 deads due to this product in my country in the last years)

What else ?

*Every component into supposed fat-burner product are in fact :*

#1 apetit suppressant

#2 metabolism (heart rate mostly) enhancement

#3 laxative

most composition are like this.

So, as you can see, there is not any stuff that burn fat directly.

And, all the fat that you are going to loose from this kind of product, you will get it back.

*So, if I may give you an advice on fat burning product :*

- Do not and never use T3/T4, because you are playing casino, you can loose a lot of fat very quickly, but if you have no luck, you have to take t3/t4 for your whole life everyday...

- Do not take DNP, because too many side effects, and too dangerous for your body.

- Do not take Reductil / Sibutramine / meridia - no way.

- All pills and so called fat-burner pills are mostly crap, they try to mix allowed drugs inside, to have good effect. but they mostly are very bad for your nerves, heart, sleep, body...

and a lot leads to depression... Your should not take any pills, since most of them are effect less on fat (except the ones packed with a lot of caffeine/guarana)

- People who are not sensible to stress, who are calm, who does not have heart problem, who are not hyperactive, neither easily angry, neither "speedy",

May envisage a clen+eca short blast cycle to "boost" your cardio. 15days to 21days. then stay far from thoses drugs. but it has side effects, like aggressivity, stress...

But even in 15 days people who are doing a clen/eca stack are going to dammage their body, their brain, and many other sides affect will come.

And this stack is still not a "fat-burning" itself, it will allow you to improve your cardio session, and burn more fat because you train more.

*The best fat burner who exist is called *: CARDIO !

it's free, good news?

*Then the best fat-preventer is called* : HEALTHY DIET !

vegetable, fruit, fresh food, a lot of water....

*The more you loose your fat slowly, the more you will keep your new body weight*

Your body need to learn he has a new weigh, he need times to learn that he is less fat...

slowly but surely! Because if you loose fat so quickly with a product(or without product), your body is going to try to get back all the fat he lost. to re-find his old weight, and may even add more fat, for security...

I hope, it gave you an overview about Fat burners recommendations!

Take care ! (about your health!


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

You do have a good point, however problem is most people now a days are looking for a quick fix/magic pill

whether it be looking to burn fat or build muscle

on the otherhand if ones diet/training are good then i suppose adding supplements can aid in reaching your goal

a bit quicker


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

DNP is safe i find it safer than eca eph clen ect. i have just finished a 6 week cut see my thread with pics before and after with no sides.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/189097-dnp-i-love-bloody-stuff-lol-went-fat-thin-6-weeks.html


----------

